# Probs



## *SF*Witch (13. April 2002)

Hi!!!

Ich habe erst seit kurzen Paint Shop Pro7.
Ich verstehe das Programm aber voll nicht. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wen mir irgendjemand bei den Programm hilft, das zu verstehen. am betsen über icq aber e-mail ist auch ok.
Also ich würd mich freuen wen mir jemand hilft
Danke!!!

cu *SF*Witch


----------



## zenga (17. April 2002)

da kann ich nur diese http://baxrainer.at/psp7/index.htm
emfehlen, da gibts die Tutorials auch zum DL.

oder eine engl.http://www.dumlao.cc/

und hier gibts noch nen haufen psp links:
http://www.psplinks.com


----------

